# Can I post a review in here?



## Edward G (Feb 15, 2011)

I write book reviews for gothic novels put out by self-publishers and small presses. If I wanted to post those reviews in here, would that be allowed? It seems like that's what this room in the forum is for, but I don't want to commit any _faux pas_.


----------



## Baron (Feb 15, 2011)

This board is for discussion about published works, which is not the same as posting reviews.  The latter may be regarded as a form of advertising.  Please read the site's rules and guidelines on this issue.  

We are happy to post members' book reviews on the home page - http://www.writingforums.com/content/57-member-reviews.html and there is also the Classifieds area for active members - WritingForums Classifieds - advertising is free but donations to support WF are appreciated - click the "Home" tab on the main toolbar to find out how you can help support the site. Advertisements require moderator approval. as well as Writers' Resources.

Any form of advertising or promotion on this site is approved for active members only.  We do not provide free advertising space to those who join only for that purpose.


----------



## Edward G (Feb 15, 2011)

I understand. So, what about the non-fiction section that says it's for essays and reviews? Can reviews be posted there?

And what are "member's" book reviews, would that only be reviews of books that are written by members of this forum, or would that be my reviews of books that I read (given that I'm a member of the forum)?

And I'm looking to be an active member. I'm not here to advertise any books or try to sell anything. It's just that's what I write these days, non-fiction reviews. But I want to come in and socialize and critique and that sort of thing, too. 

But I can see how reviews, just in and of themselves, might not be appropriate for a writing forum. So, if I can't post them here, that's cool. Actually, now that I think about it, I can't see how posting a book review in a writing forum wouldn't be a form of advertising.


----------



## Baron (Feb 15, 2011)

The non-fiction forum is the same as any creative forum.  "Reviews" means reviews or critiques of non-fiction articles published for that purpose.  It is not intended as a board for promoting off site works.  I again suggest that you read the rules and guidelines.


----------

